# Wethepeople Nova...ok?



## BMX-junge (12. April 2005)

Ich möcht mit BMX fahren anfangen und hab mich mal umgeschaut. Nun bin ich bei (Paranogarage) auf das modell Wethepeople Nova gestossen. Das kann ich mir gerade noch leisten. Reichd das Ding für mich? 

ps: hab zwar auf dieser seidte nichd viel gutes über bmx in der preislage 299 euro gehört aber bei paranogarage verkaufen sie ja keinen schrott. 

greeez


----------



## man1ac (12. April 2005)

scheiss verkaufen sie überall

leg lieber noch ein hunni drauf und kauf dir das addict


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (17. April 2005)

man1ac schrieb:
			
		

> scheiss verkaufen sie überall
> 
> leg lieber noch ein hunni drauf und kauf dir das addict


oder nim dir die sufu zu herzen.... bzwdie brauchste nimma, hier aufer 1. seite sin so viele freds mit diesem thema


----------

